# John's Ordeal by Anonymous (~BHM, ~BBW, Feeding, ~Sex, ~XWG)



## WG Story Drone (Apr 18, 2009)

_~BHM, ~BBW, Feeding, ~Sex, ~XWG _&#8211; Stranded in the winter snow, John shelters with a sexy feeder woman chef. _This _is an ordeal?!?

*John's Ordeal*
*By Anonymous* 

(Lightly edited and migrated from the Weight Room _Anonymous Archives_)

*Part One*

​Darkness began to fall quite early that night, as it usually does in the middle of January. John continued down the lonely, rural road, peering out his windows to either side in search of a gas station or a pay phone. He was supposed to be meeting some friends at a hunting camp but felt sure he'd taken a wrong turn somewhere. He pulled off the road briefly and stared at the crude, hand-drawn map that was supposed to guide him there. 

_Yeah, definitely a wrong turn somewhere, _he thought to himself.

Looking up from his map, he could see some light in the distance and maybe the silhouette of a house. He started the engine back up and drove towards it; maybe they had a phone he could use, he thought. He pulled up alongside the snowy driveway and parked. He made his way up the driveway and to the front door of the smallish, neat little house.

Just as he raised his hand to ring the doorbell, the door opened and before him stood a gorgeous, voluptuous blond wearing a see-through black nightgown and black slipper pumps. 

"Hello," she said in a quiet but throaty voice. "Did you break down?"

"No, but I would like to use your phone, if I could," he gulped, taken aback by the woman's beauty. 

"Well, I'm afraid my phone hasn't been working properly for last few days, but you're more than welcome to come inside and warm up a bit," she answered. 

John eagerly complied. As he set about removing his snowy boots and coat, his hostess eyed him carefully and smiled mischievously. 

"I was just about to have dinner," she said. "Would you care to join me?" she asked, helping him off with his coat. 

"Well, ah, sure, I guess. If I'm not imposing," John hastily added.

"Oh no, it's no imposition at all," she said. "In fact, I've been dying for some company." 

She led him into the small, cozy kitchen and asked him to have a seat at the table. John couldn't believe his eyes! Spread out before him was a complete turkey dinner, as elaborate as you would expect on Thanksgiving Day. Just looking at the steaming bowls of potatoes and stuffing and buttered vegetables, the big, soft dinner rolls and of course the enormous turkey made his mouth water. 

"Wow, it looks like you were expecting company," he stammered, not knowing what else to say. 

"Just you, I have this strange pstchic ability to sdometimes know when people sre in disdtress - and also what they really like" his hostess cooed, removing a pumpkin pie from the oven and setting it on a cooling rack. "Now, let's eat. I bet you're famished." 

And indeed he was. They ate and chatted for more than an hour, when John felt a sudden wave of embarrassment at how much of this stranger's food he had consumed. 

"I'm sorry," he muttered. "I'm usually not this much of a pig."

"Oh, you're not being a pig at all," she said. "In fact, you've hardly eaten anything!" 

John looked at her in disbelief. He liked the abt feeling of being stuffed, but was inwardly ashamed and felt guilty about it. But this woman was minimizing those feeings, axtually seeming to approve of his secret vice.

She grinned and stood up from the table, moving very near John. Then she pulled the nightgown over her head, exposing her luscious, naked body, her large, pert breasts, her full hips, her sweet, creamy skin. John's mouth fell open, and his eyes bulged. Swiftly, his hostess picked up a fork from the table and loaded it with a big bite of mashed potatoes. 

"Now, can you eat just a little more? For me?" she asked sweetly. 

John nodded vigorously and grinned. 

"Now that's a good boy," she said, carefully positioning herself on his lap. She guided the forkful of potatoes into his open mouth.

And so it went for several more hours. She sat on his lap and fed him the remainder of the meal, bite-by-bite, oblivious to his active hands and his swelling belly. When all the food was gone, she got up from John's lap and went over to the counter to get the pie. 

"Oh no," chuckled John. "I don't think I can eat another bite for a week."

"But you'll look so much better with a little meat on those bones," she informed him. "You're far too thin now." 

John knew this wasn't true. At 225, he wasn't exactly obese, but he wasn't really skinny either, and he knew he should watch his weight more than he did. 

"But - but I don't want to be fat," he stammered, glancing down at his now bloated and distended belly which was threatening to burst the buttons on his skintight shirt. 

"Yes, you do," she said, emptying the contents of a tub of Cool Whip onto the pie. She set the pie before him, and then proceeded to kneel between his legs and unzip his fly. After a bit of fumbling, she freed his erect penis. She began running her tongue over the tip slowly at first and then a little faster, sending waves of pleasure through John's overstuffed body. 

"Now, can you eat just a little pie? I don't think you want to disappoint either of us, do you?" 

Without a word John began to eat the pie. As he ate, his hostess continued to suck and lick his penis, pacing herself so he became more aroused as more and more of the pie disappeared. Her sucking got faster and more furious until she finally let him come just as he swallowed the last bite. Slightly out of breath, she sat back on the floor, looking up at him. She observed that his belly had become distended to the point where several of his shirt buttons had actually given way, exposing his fat, round stomach. 

"There, doesn't that feel better?" she asked. 

John just moaned and closed his eyes, unable to believe what had just happened.

"Well, it's far too late for you to be traveling on these slick roads, so you can stay here tonight. I've prepared the guest room for you," she said, rising to her feet. 

_When had she done that? _John wondered, then rememberdd that she'd also prepsred the meal. She had obviously had plenty of physic precognition. With some difficulty John stood up and followed her down the hall. She showed him into a small room dominated by a large bed, upon which was a heap of soft looking pillows and, unbelievably, a plate of cookies. 

"I'll see you in the morning, then," she said, standing on tiptoe to kiss him lightly on the cheek. She then left, shutting the door behind her. As John undressed he caught a glimpse of himself in the mirror over the dresser. As a reflex he tried to suck his stomach in, but try as he might it wouldn't budge. Fabulous, now I look pregnant, he thought disgustedly to himself, sliding between the sheets. He snapped off the bedside light and lay in the darkness, trying hard to ignore the huge bulge in the covers his belly made. 

_This all has to be a dream, _he thought as he drifted off to sleep.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Apr 18, 2009)

*Part Two*​
John woke up the next morning; he looked around the room._ Something's not right, _he thought to himself. Then he looked at himself, and saw the mound in the covers of the bed.

_Oh yeah,_ he remembered. _Last night, the food.... _

The food, all the food he had eaten. He looked at the results of the food he had consumed; it piled a large round spot at his belly. The turkey dinner and then the pumpkin pie hadn't been enough, but the plate of cookies that he had eaten right before he went to sleep, that had been the last of a definitely strange night for him. John struggled to sit up in the bed; his new belly hindered, but didn't stop him from getting upright. 

"Man, I ate too much..." John mused. He shifted in his bedding, feeling his body settle, and then he passed gas. 

John patted his belly and then commented. "Ahh, that made some room in there." 

"Knock-knock...Are you awake?" His host asked behind the door. She opened the door and entered the room. The stunning blond walked in wearing a red version of the same nightgown from the night before. With each step, her ample breasts shook from side to side. John could see the sexual want in her eyes. 

"Oh good, you are." She sat down on the side of the bed. She leaned down and kissed John good morning. "I trust you slept well? Oh, I see you ate your little snack last night too." 

_Little snack?_ John thought. 

"Yes, they were very good," John replied. "But not as good as you." 

"I'm glad you liked them," she said moving her hand slowly up his thighs. "I see its still snowing outside." 

"So it is," John could feel himself beginning to stiffen. Her touch was electric, one hand slowly moving up his left thigh, the other rubbing and massaging his swollen gut. John began to groan with pleasure; the touch of her hand on his stomach was almost as pleasurable as the touch of her hand on his scrotum. 

"My name is Pamela. I guess I didn't tell you last night," she said as she began to stroke him through the blanket. "I thoroughly enjoyed you last night. I hope with how bad the snow is coming down today, that you will stay a little longer?" 

"Oh, I think I probably could," John said as he began to feel her large breasts with his hands. Pamela's breasts were large and firm, her areolas were as large as half-dollars with nipples like pencil erasers. 

Mmmmmm..........Pamela began to moan with delight. She then began to pull down the covers and rubbed the hair of John's chest. Pamela leaned in and began to kiss John as she moved the blanket past his large belly. John freed her breasts from the confines of her nightgown and leaned up as much as his belly allowed to and he suckled at her breasts. With a fluid motion, Pamela lifted her left leg over John's body and straddled him. 

"Oh, such a big belly," she said, running her hands on it. "It's big and soft, but something below it isn't soft." 

Pamela slid back and rubbed her pussy against John's hard cock. She continued to rub her hands on John's belly, massaging it, making it stretch. 

"Oh, yes," John moaned, it was difficult to which felt better, her pussy against his cock or her hands on his belly. 

Pamela reached under her and raised herself up, placing the head of John's cock at her opening. 

"Are you going to stay for the day?" she asked while holding his cock at the lips of her pussy. 

"Yes, oh yes, I will stay," John said, almost begging. With that, Pamela slid down the length of his seven inches to his base. 

"AAAaahhhhhhh...." She gasped in delight. She began to ride up and down his shaft, feeling the entire length reaching up into her. John began to buck his hips up into hers. He grabbed at Pamela's hips and ground his cock as deep as he could. She looked deep into John's steel blue eyes as she rode him. "Oh YES, go deep as you can!" 

John thrust urgently; he could feel himself building up in pressure. He knew it wouldn't be very long before the inevitable. Pamela leaned in and joined John in meeting his thrusts, riding him in wild abandon. 

"Oh Yes! Oh Yes! Keep fucking me!" Pamela screamed out arching her back and thrusting her breasts forward. "Cum in me, shoot it deep in me!" 

"Aaaaaaaarrgggggghhhhhhh!!!!!" John cried out as he erupted his seed into Pamela. He kept pumping his cock into her, releasing as much of his seed into her as he could. "Oh my, oh goodness..." 

"Oh John, you must stay for the rest of the week if you are always like that," Pamela cooed as she lay atop of him. 

They lay together for the next couple of hours, cuddling and kissing one another. During that time, Pamela focused her attention on John's belly, rubbing and massaging it. John didn't care; he loved the touch of her hands on him. Each finger made him feel alive, sending sensations of pleasure up and down his body. The made love a second time, each of them reaching a thunderous climax. The only thing that made them get out of bed was when John's stomach began to growl. 

"Oh, my baby is hungry," Pamela said, rubbing John's belly. "I'll have to fix that. "Man can't live by sex alone." 

"But it's a close second," John said as Pamela got out of the bed. 

"Why don't you take a shower while I fix something to eat?" Pamela said putting her nightgown back on. "And I have some clothes from when my brother used to stay here; they should fit you." 

_Maybe before yesterday, _John thought to himself while patting his belly. 

When John got finished showering, he viewed himself in the mirror. Taking in the sights of belly. 

_Not as swollen as last night now,_ he thought. _It must have been that incredible sex._ 

John turned and looked at the bed, he had made it before getting into the shower, and he saw the clothes that Pamela had laid out for him. It was a red plaid flannel shirt and a pair of khaki pants. 

"Here goes nothing," John whispered. He got the clothes on with little difficulty, they both seemed a little snug, but he shouldn't have any problems, barring another feast like the night before. 

As soon as John walked out into the hallway of the little house, he could smell the scents of what seemed like a great breakfast. John let his nose lead him back to the dining area, as if he needed direction. When he got to the table he was almost aghast when he saw the table. 

On the table were two place settings, one for himself and Pamela, presumably, and an array of breakfast dishes. One platter held piles of waffles, another held a stack of sausage links piled high like cord wood. He saw a glass carafe of juice and similar carafe` of milk. In a silver serving dish was a steaming omelet that contained diced ham, cheese, and mushrooms. John could hear Pamela rustling around in the kitchen, preparing some other type of dish that he couldn't imagine. 

"My, you are a big cooker," John said loudly. He sat himself down and put his napkin in his lap. 

"Well, sometimes I get carried away," Pamela said carrying in a platter of country potatoes. "But I love to see a man eat." 

_Then she must get wet watching me,_ John thought. 

John began to put small portions of everything on his plate, but then Pamela began to assist him, adding one or two more heaping spoons of omelet or a very generous application of syrup on his overly buttered waffles. John cleaned his plate twice, putting away large stacks of waffles and sausages that swam in the maple syrup of the waffles. Pamela walked over to John and pulled up another chair next to him. 

"Oh dear, I would hate to throw the rest of this away," she said, pointing at the remaining platter of potatoes and eggs. Pamela put both platters in front of him and began to rub John's enlarging stomach. 

"Now why don't you eat this like a good little boy for mommy? You eat this and I'll make sure you have plenty of room in here," she said massaging and kneading his bloated belly. 

Like the night before, John's stomach was straining the buttons of the shirt. But somehow, the touch of Pamela's hand made it all better; he didn't hurt as bad when she rubbed him. 

"Okay, I'll eat it for you," he said, looking into her ocean blue eyes. 

With that he went to work on the rest of the food. He shoveled forkful after forkful of eggs and potatoes into his mouth. John would switch from eggs to potatoes after each bite, slowly working through the combined halves of each platter. The shirt buttons gave way when the eggs were scraped up, then the button on the pants popped off when he ate the last shreds of potatoes. 

"Oh my goodness," Pamela exclaimed. "You were hungry." 

She sat next him, rubbing her hands all over his globular stomach; occasionally she would move her hands below his growing lap and fondle his scrotum. She kissed him and continued to knead and work his stomach, making sure that she was squeezing to hard. 

"Now, I know you are just so full, so why don't you go lay down and have a nap. Maybe the snow will let up by noon?" Pamela suggested. 

"Ok, " John answered. He was full, not full, but stuffed. Just like a turkey at Thanksgiving. And thinking of Thanksgiving he felt like one of the balloons in the Macy's Parade. He wandered off into the living room and sat on a large, soft couch. He looked up on the mantle of the living room and noticed a couple of pictures. One of the pictures had Pamela and a couple of men of large size. A television was on; apparently, it was tuned to the Weather Channel. 

"There's a huge Arctic front moving through the area, the snowfall will continue through tonight and probably through the next week," reported a raven-haired woman in a bad dress. "So it looks like there will be a record snowfall for the next week. There are traveler's advisories being issued, so if you really don't have to get out this next couple of weeks, don't. Luckily in this area we don't have to worry about the possibility of power lines coming down since we had the recent work on the lines being buried. Just hopefully you have plenty of food in your pantry because the snow doesn't look like it will let up for the next several weeks." 

_Weeks? _John thought dreamily. _Weeks? I hope the guys aren't still at the hunting camp. _

John drifted off to sleep thinking of hunting. Hunting up a plate of waffles and sausages.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Apr 18, 2009)

*Part Three*​
When John woke up again, he looked at his watch and saw that he had been asleep for two hours. With some effort he got up from the couch and made his way to the bathroom. After relieving himself, John made his way to the living room. 

"Pamela? Where are you?" he called out. John had his pants on, barely; only the zipper kept the pants up. 

"I'm in here," she called from the kitchen. From the sound of it, she was cooking again. 

John slowly made his way to the kitchen, noticing that it was almost the biggest area of the house he had seen. The refrigerator and stove seem almost like a commercial type that would be found in a restaurant. He could see that she had a large boiling pot on the stove with a sauté pan next to it, John could tell from the scent that she was preparing an Italian dish. 

"Oh, there's my big boy now," she said, running her hands along the side of his belly. "Are you ready for lunch?" 

"Come to think of it, I am a little hungry," John replied. "From what I heard, it looks like we're gonna have snow for the next couple of weeks. It's a regular blizzard." 

"Yes, nothing to do but stay inside and keep ourselves busy," she said with a devilish grin. 

Twenty minutes later John was sitting at his place at the table, Pamela had a plate of Spaghetti Bolognese in front of him. While they ate, they chatted some more. John discovered what he already had an idea of; Pamela was a gourmet chef. She had gone to Europe and studied with the masters and then came back to the United States and learned from other chefs at the restaurants where she worked. During the course of her talking, John put away four plates of the pasta and several pieces of garlic bread. 

"Oh, I noticed a picture of you on the mantle. Who are the two gentlemen with you?" John asked between forkfuls. 

"Oh, those are my two brothers," she answered with a light in her eyes. "They are big eaters, too. The last time they were here, I made them a huge dinner of bar-b-cue." 

"I love bar-b-cue," John said looking up from his plate. 

"Oh, I make the best bar-b-cue," she replied. "But I never learned it in my time of chef school. I got the lessons from my grandmother who was from Texas." 

"So do you still cook for anyone else besides me and your brothers?" John asked as he filled his plate for the fifth time. 

"No, had a very successful restaurant that I sold. Giving me more money than I really need, and I occasionally sell some recipes to some of my chef colleagues," Pamela said as she cleared the table. "I guess that's why I keep the stove, refrigerator and pantry like I do. Just like a restaurant, and I really detest going out too often to shop." 

John made quick time of his plate and handed it to Pamela for her to put away. 

"How's my baby?" she asked, poking his belly. John giggled at her touch, making his belly shake. 

"Full, very full," he answered. "I'm ready for a nap again." 

With that he lumbered off to the couch. The television was still tuned to the Weather Channel. The same forecaster stated the same facts about the weather that she had earlier in the day. After listening to the same facts John drifted off to sleep. 

For the next few days that's how it went for John. He would wake in the arms of Pamela and have the best sex of his life to start the day. Then he would eat a grand breakfast that she would prepare for him. He would lumber off to the living room and see how the weather stayed the same. Then, raising himself from his post-breakfast nap, he would eat the large meal that Pamela would make for him. During his post-lunch nap and dinner, John would eat a snack of pastries that Pamela had made while she worked on the feast that would be his dinner. After dinner, Pamela would slowly lead him back to the bedroom and ride his cock till she came screaming. 

After the second week of his arrival, John noticed the physical changes that were happening to him. His arms and legs were growing noticeably thicker. His chin was slowly giving way to his growing form. His belly began get larger, fuller each day. He had guessed that he weighed 225 when he pulled up to Pamela's driveway on that snowy night; now, he thought his weight was approaching 260 pounds. But, with each pound that he put on, he felt more aware of each touch and sensation that Pamela provided. Pamela would rub his belly, massaging it to make more room for each culinary delight that she would prepare that day. 

During the beginning of the third week of the blizzard, John had spoken with Pamela and he asked her if he could stay with her on a permanent basis. She happily agreed and made him a grand feast. That was also the same week that the phones began to work again, and John was able to call his family and friends. He reassured them that he was fine, well and in love. 

When the weather finally broke on the sixth week, John guessed his weight to be around 310. Well, I got me a good winter coat now, he thought to himself. John had gotten himself a prize-winning gut; it stuck out in front of him by at least eight inches. His legs and butt had gotten considerably thicker, as well as his arms. He decided to do some kind of exercise to keep his muscles of his body in shape to carry his growing girth. John would do some simple push-ups and stretch as much as he could, before he ate. He and Pamela did laugh that they provided enough exercise in the evening and in the morning with their epic lovemaking sessions to make his muscles stay toned enough to keep him mobile. 

When John began to approach 350, he noticed Pamela seemed to be putting on a couple of extra pounds. Her breasts were getting much fuller, and she seemed to be getting a paunch. He didn't really think anything of it, shoot, it might be that the times she ate with him were starting to rub off. After some thoughts on it, John asked Pamela what was going on. 

"Well, all these times you've been planting your seed have paid off," Pamela said. "It's found purchase in my garden." 

"A baby?" John exclaimed happily. "When are you due?" 

"Oh, in December," she answered. "Almost a year after we met." 

"When do you want to get married?" John asked. He was swelling with pride instead of Pamela's food. 

"Next month," Pamela answered without hesitation. "I'll cook everything. I'll make you your own groom's cake." 

John called his family and friends to make plans for the wedding. Pamela called her family and did the same. She did make a concession and decided to bring in some of her old staff from her old restaurant to help prepare everything for the reception. The excitement of the planning made John's gaining plateau at 379. His family was very receptive to his new look, and after sampling the food at the reception, they could see how easy it was to put on that much weight. John met Willy and Harliss, Pamela's brothers, and they were much larger than the picture that had been taken of them. John had guessed that both brothers hovered around 350. 

"I see that they really like their sister's food, too," a member of the wedding party said. 

John looked like a Killer Whale wearing his black and white tux and Pamela's heaving chest looked as if it were going to explode out of her white lace wedding dress. The nuptials went quickly, and the reception was almost an orgy of eating from the delights of Pamela's kitchen. Each course was met with oohs and aahs and rapturous mmmmmmmsss. Willy and Harliss engaged in an eating contest at their table. John considered joining them, but he remembered the groom's cake that Pamela prepared for him, and he declined.

By the end of the evening Harliss had out-eaten his brother and had to borrow a pair of John's newest pants since he couldn't fit into his own anymore. 

After everyone had left, John and Pamela retired to their bedroom, and she revealed the groom's cake. It was a cake that was a half-sheet cake of devil's food and thick chocolate icing with Driscoll strawberries. Pamela brought a bottle of Moet and fed John each of the chocolate strawberries followed by a sip of champagne. She made him take off his tuxedo before he started on the bulk of the cake. Pamela didn't want to ruin the tux from John busting through it. John then tore into the cake in earnest, using a large mixing spoon, he scooped large chunks of the devil's food into his mouth. 

As he did this, Pamela massaged and kneaded his giant stomach. Her hands started at the top of his chest and worked her way down his swelling gut. John began to emit groans of ecstasy as she worked her way to his growing penis. Pamela began to fist John's engorged cock, making it harder and harder, as he ate more and more of the cake. She wrapped her lips around the head of John's cock and began to work it down her throat as much as she could. Pamela sucked furiously at John's cock, drawing on it like she was drinking a milkshake. 

"Come on, baby, shoot it in my mouth," she ordered. "Cum in my mouth." 

"Mmmmmm..." John said with a mouthful of chocolate. "Mmm... I will, baby." 

John's cock swelled up and spewed out his cum, shooting out on Pamela's tongue. As more of his semen issued out, Pamela lapped at it, loving every drop. 

"Oh, baby, " Pamela said breathlessly as she sat back. 

John had been able to consume the entire cake during their "consummation," but it had been more of a "consumption" than a wedding night. After putting the last bits of the cake aside, John and Pamela fell asleep in each other's arms.


----------



## WG Story Drone (Apr 18, 2009)

*Part Four *​
As the days turned to weeks, and the weeks turned to months, John slowly began to gain again. His gain of fifteen pounds on his wedding day helped break the plateau of 379 and push him closer to 400 pounds. Each new week, John slowly gained, five pounds here, eight pounds there. But his weight was becoming more evenly distributed about his body. While John gained, Pamela began to blossom.

In the early days of June, Pamela's breasts swelled up from 36d to 44ff. John would bury his face in her ample bosom and suckle her till he was able to draw milk. He was at first concerned, but Pamela consented to his nursing her. "Might as well get me ready for when I have to do it for real," she mused. John delighted in getting sample her sweet nectar and would have Pamela add breast milk to some of her dishes that she made for him. 

At the beginning of July, Pamela had a small pot for a belly. As August rolled around, it was developing to be very round. By this time John was steadily approaching 480 pounds and was still very mobile. He had taken his physical regimen very seriously and took to stretching and building his muscles through weight lifting. It was also in August that Pamela and John decided that they would need a new house, one with special needs for John's increasing size and a nursery for their impending arrival. They had the plans drawn up and construction began in September. Pamela paid extra for the contractor to have the house finished and decorated by mid-October. She wanted to be moved in and settled before John had gotten to where he couldn't get through the doorways of the current house. 

When they moved into their new home, John was at 530 pounds with a very proud belly that hung at mid thigh and two feet in front of him. Pamela had developed a belly that could very possibly give John's a run for its money. It looked as if Pamela had swallowed a basketball, and it settled at her mid-section. 

During the blur of Thanksgiving, Pamela hired a housekeeper and a cook, mostly to help with the holiday feasts. By that time, Pamela was getting fatigued from standing too long. She was eight months pregnant and looked like she was carrying a medium-sized beach ball in her stomach. John had hit another plateau by that time, but he figured that it would be shattered from the upcoming feast that Pamela had planned. 

The Thanksgiving meal was enough to feed ten people, but it was for Pamela and John only. A large turkey and ham were the centerpieces of the table, along with many different side dishes, mashed potatoes, stuffing, candied yams, squash, and green beans. Pamela ate her fill. Nowadays, it didn't take much with her little passenger taking up space, and she sat next to John and fed him much like that she did on that first night together. 

John disposed of the ham, and the turkey was but a desiccated carcass at the end of the meal. Like the first night and many other times afterward, John had popped the buttons off of his shirt, exposing his huge stomach. The next day John stepped on his groaning scale and saw that he had consumed almost thirty pounds from the evening before. 

"Wow, I wonder what Christmas is gonna be like?" John asked his growing belly.

When Christmas did arrive Pamela was a VERY pregnant nine months. Her beach ball belly looked as if it had swelled to a concert size beach ball. When Pamela and John kissed, they had to do it standing side by side due to the immense size of their respective bellies. 

At the beginning of December, John spoke with Pamela, and they both decided that the end of the year would be the stopping point for John's gaining. Pamela couldn't have John get immobile with a new baby in the house; it would be way too much for her. At that time, it was going to be difficult for herself to get around, much less John. 

Pamela did say that New Year's Eve would be capped with John having the same size bar-b-cue feast that Pamela had fixed both of her brothers when they weighed in at 260 pounds. Pamela was making all the arrangements for the food to be shipped to the house when her first labor pains hit. On the 23rd of December, Pamela delivered triplets, all boys. Each little boy was healthy and favored their father. John was on cloud nine and very proud of his wife on how she handled herself. They named the boys, John Jr., Harliss, and Willy, after Pamela's favorite men in her life. 

On New Year's Eve, Pamela made all the final preparations for John's feast. She had gotten a live-in nanny to help with the boys and another cook to help with the dinner (she still had some difficulty getting around). At eight o'clock, John sat down in his reinforced chair and surveyed the landscape of the table. One platter held at least six pounds of sliced brisket, another held links of smoked sausage, and the biggest platter held ten pounds pork ribs. There was also bowls of beans, potato salad, cole slaw and onion rings. 

John had decided he would wear a toga style of clothing since he was getting tired of busting through his clothes during these special feasts. John had gotten on the special scale that had been built in the last month and checked his weight. He weighed in at 590 pounds. _I bet I can hit 630 at the end of night, the end of the year,_ he thought to himself. 

John began to eat the ribs with gusto just after the clock tolled eight. When nine went by, there was a huge pile of ribs in a plate and most of the smoked sausage was gone. At ten, the brisket, beans, slaw, and potato salad were but a passing memory. John saw the onion rings, and he decided he'd take his time with them. 

"Pamela, what's for dessert?" He asked while pouring a half bottle of ketchup on the salad bowlful of fried onions. 

"Banana pudding, Honey," Pamela said, motioning to the cook to bring it in. After the cook brought in the two-quart bowl, Pamela sent her home for the evening. 

"Oh, the special dessert?" John asked quickly munching at the rings. 

"Mmm-Hmmmm," Pamela answered sliding down to John. 

John inhaled the last bit of the onion rings and grabbed a spoon to dig into the pudding. He looked at the clock on the wall; it read 11:30. 

"Take your time, Big Boy," Pamela said massaging his massive belly. "I want you to ring in the New Year in a special way." 

"You bet, Sweetie," he said anxiously. 

As John slowly spooned the succulent banana pudding into his mouth, Pamela moved her hands over the vast acreage of John's body. She made small circles, then large circles with her hands. Then she unwrapped John from his toga, playing with his bare skin. Staying out of his way as much as she could, Pamela sucked on John's nipples, making them hard and erect. She then began to trail her way down, leaving slow wet kisses. When she reached his groin, she had John spread his legs wide to give her access to his penis. Due to the size of his girth, she had some difficulty getting to her favorite plaything. 

What Pamela did enjoy was that John had also gained some size and girth in his cock. He had gone from having a seven-inch long and two-inch wide cock, to a nine-inch long and four inch wide monster. As she began to lick the length of it, Pamela decided that when John got back down to a manageable 330, that they should make sure he didn't lose any of his cock size. With slow, soft strokes, John's enormous cock grew to its full size. Working her right hand on his penis, Pamela used her left to fondle his orange-sized balls. _Oh, these have to stay the same, too,_ Pamela reminded herself. 

With the size and girth of John's cock being larger, Pamela could only resign herself to sucking the head while stroking the length of the shaft. As, John became more and more aroused; he ate more and more of the pudding. His breath was becoming faster and faster as he felt the tempo of Pamela's strokes on the length of the diamond hard cock. John felt the welling of his seed in his engorged balls. Pamela's eyes widened as she saw his balls tighten up. Any second now, she thought. Pamela wished she was ready to have this large cock in her, but it wouldn't be for another month before she could ride atop of John. 

John was concentrating on holding back; he had only a few seconds from the stroke of midnight. He was down to the last few bites of the pudding and started to scoop them down. _Eight, seven, six, five, four, three, two, one! _John mentally counted down. 

"Aaaaaahhhhh! Oh my goodness," John exclaimed as he let go with a blast of cum. 

Pamela sucked as much as she could from the fountain that erupted from her husband's cock. As best as she could she swallowed until it just dribbled out of her mouth. 

"Oh my, that was wonderful," Pamela cooed. She looked up at her husband's distended belly. "I love you, John." 

John looked down at his beautiful wife longingly and replied, "I love you, too." 
The next morning John got up and stepped on the scale, he touched the audio meter and it reported, "Six hundred and twenty-five pounds." 

"Almost six-thirty," John replied. He placed his hands on his massive belly and went to help Pamela with the boys. 

*Epilogue *​
John and Pamela lived together for the rest of their lives. John eventually got down to a weight of 350 pounds, more than what he weighed when he met Pamela, but he was happier than he was ever in his life. Pamela spent most of the following five years bearing John's children for him. Pamela seemed to get bigger during the course of each pregnancy, but after each child she was able to get back to her original form. 

The six boys and two girls made for a happy family, and Pamela looked forward to feeding her children, especially her boys. 

"I love to watch a man eat," she'd always say.


----------



## xxeell (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, this a great story. You're an awesome writer!


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 13, 2009)

A long time favourite of mine from the Anonymous archives, but, man, there are some strange spelling errors in the first part - 'sdometimes', 'sre', 'abt'. 

Thanks for bringing out of the Anonymous file.


----------



## Lardibutts (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow 625 lbs! So presumably the MWG story code must now mean _*Massive* _WG.


----------



## Observer (Jul 14, 2009)

OK - changed to ~XWG


----------

